# Armored car robbery in albert



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

4 guards shot and 3 dead... I need a raise...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Unfortunate for sure. Read on another site that the fourth guard has succumbed to their injuries and died at the hospital.
RIP to the fallen


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Such horrible news, and circumstances.Although not all sides of the story are out, i am sure there's a bit more to it.Ive done this line of work before and i can tell you i tried and had to be 100 % vigilant all the time.Cant become complacent cause the results are these.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

did buddy get away?

also why were all 4 of them not in the truck, its my understanding that it is supposed to be 2 inside the building collecting money, 1 driver, and 1 dude in the back incase this stuff happens?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

2 trucks were there, one was a tech truck. The guy that did it(suspected) was the 5th guard on the scene. He was apparently a new hire but passed the psyc tests with flying colors... The driver was found dead outside the truck... The driver obviously didnt know what happened inside and when the guard that did it came out screaming for help(speculating) the driver got out and bang. How anyone could do that to 4 people you work with is so far beond me, I cant come close to comprehending it.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Got him! He was arrested trying to cross the border from abby to lynden... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

$330,000 was the amount he got away with... I hope he rots... Countless lives destroyed for a little bit of colored paper...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

this is why i think the death penalty should still be around...for a very select few who don't deserve a place in Canadian society.



> RIP to the fallen


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad scumbag was caught. Really, killing four innocent people to steal something that's not yours should mean an instant lethal injection. Skip the trial. I'll push the plunger myself. If the "devil made him do it" then send him to his master.

RIP to the guards and hopefully the company & courts will do right by their families.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

> Really, killing four innocent people to steal something that's not yours should mean an instant lethal injection.


 forget the reasoning behind it, you kill 4 people, you die. Simple, easy and just.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Danw said:


> this is why i think the death penalty should still be around...for a very select few who don't deserve a place in Canadian society.


Capital punishment should definitely be reintroduced...I don't want to have to pay for them to rot in jail.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

At least he has been caught, so many lives lost for nothing.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Absolutely. its all so very sad. i dont say it often but the RCMP did a good job. May the fallen forever rest in peace.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Danw said:


> this is why i think the death penalty should still be around...for a very select few who don't deserve a place in Canadian society.


 It would have made no difference. Guys like that aren't going to say to themselves "I'm only going to get life, may as well do it." They think they'll get away with it, so no penalty matters.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

true you cant stop every crazy out there, but he is beyond rehabilitation and he is just going to be a burden on the tax payer. Like pickton.


----------

